# Continuous Lettuce for Two



## Halfway (Nov 26, 2009)

We will harvest some of this for dinner tonight. I keep 2 of these running in an overlap cycle that allows us 2 large salads about every 3 days continuously. There is also enough for the slice on a tuna sandwhich or BLTs.

This is a Mesclun Mix that has some incredible tastes.


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

They are looking mighty tasty Halfway! Way to go!:2thumb:


----------



## Halfway (Nov 26, 2009)

Emerald said:


> They are looking mighty tasty Halfway! Way to go!:2thumb:


So good. So easy. Love to share! 

I can see expanding this to a larger operation and selling the lettuce to restaurants and farmer's markets as it is pesticide free and the verities are very tasty. The speed at which it grows is incredible.

I would love to be able to grow specialty tomatoes and bell peppers as well. Still crunching the numbers and exploring the market. If anything, several quarts of salsa and whole tomatoes are good for the pocketbook over winters as well.


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

I am having pretty good luck just floating a big hunk of Styrofoam with holes cut in it for the jiffy pellets that have the lettuce in it, right on top of my gold fish tank, it only has an air rock in it, no filter and while I am getting a bit of algae due to the light(now I see why you have the bins) we have had three big salads from it and I have been sneaking a few leaves here and there for sandwiches and just to taste! There are only 7 plants but they do seem to like the fish poo water.
I think I will try a small tray on top next time with a small pump to pump the water up and make a bell siphon to drain it back into the gold fish.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Lots of specialty 'growers' popping up around the area.

:goodluck:


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

WOW ! :2thumb:

How inspiring!


----------



## Halfway (Nov 26, 2009)

*Andi said:


> Lots of specialty 'growers' popping up around the area.
> 
> :goodluck:


Market research is key. Some very tasty greens and "organic" tend to be in demand. So easy to do it yourself, but not everyone has the space or time.. It is pretty simple once understood.

If I could make tomatoes, cucumbers, and bell peppers feasible for basement growing I would be all set, LOL!


----------

